# What type of defense is this?



## Alpha

*Hi everyone..i have a question about defense in MMA.. Here I will show you some pictures..Can someone please tell me how it works? I mean he could put his both hands up to defend u know?:confused02: He kinda parry all punches with right hand*:confused05:


----------



## Alpha

thanks for answers .. there are soo many


----------



## prospect

Many guys do that. It just looks weird when faber does it. 

Obviously he can't do that if he was close to the other guy. But if you keep away from the other guy you can do it and it'd work wonders. Also your pics don't show it But when he does that he usually goes to check a kick too. I guess it's effective But I dont do it at all. And really in all my amateur fights I never checked a leg kick  

I'll keep an eye on other big names who do this technique 

And boy is the other guys a great movie.



Scratch everything I said I thought he was doing it with his left hand . Now I know why nobody answered: D


----------



## Alpha

why nobody answered? .. anyway thanx for reply .. here is more pic maybe you can explain


----------



## Alpha

do you have full fights? I can't reply to ur message


----------



## prospect

Yeah I do have most his latest fights


----------



## HexRei

I think it's just trying to catch punches with your hand. Not that uncommon of a tactic.


----------



## Alpha

he's tryin to catch left hooks aswell ? hahah


----------



## prospect

So. Apparently he's trying to catch jabs and straight punches with his right hand in the orthodox stance only. And that can lead to have a punch slip I'm there. And you can see that in one of your pics. 

He's obviously only doing it when he's backing up. So he basically trys to block all strikes with his hands. In the last hour I was watching his fights ( ignoring homework ( and friends ) ) and he blocks ( with his hands ) jabs, punches, headkicks and leg kicks. What he does with the leg kick is he catches it and then goes for the take down. 

Now IMO this is a bad habit. 

Ex: when barao hurt him , he was against the cage with his chin down and hands all over the place trying to block punches! Instead if just covering his face. And that led to more devastating punches from barao .

Now in his last fight in the ufc 175 Prelims main event against Alex. I didn't see much of this. That could be because most the fight was on the ground. But I think that its because he was going forward more instead of backing up and being defensive. BUT In no way shape or form did faber look superior to alex standing. Infact Alex opened up and landed some good shots in the second round ( But didn't hurt him ) .

You can definitely expect a barao - faber fight next. And as much as I hate it. I seriously don't think that faber can beat him 

Anyways I hope I helped. And lemme know if there's any other fighter you Want me to stalk. 

AND WELCOME TO THE FORUM


----------



## Alpha

Oh man, I really really appreciate that!!first time I've seen him I was like ,, damn this man looks cool even when hes defending,, .. Btw so he is parrying jabs and straight punches but what about a left hook? right hand Is always up so he don't worry for overhands or right hooks


----------



## prospect

I believe right hooks and overhands are blocked with his leading arm. A left hook is tricky I don't know how is he blocking that. But I just think he'd just get out of the way and then slightly blocks it. 


Now I'm not saying that he blocks everything 100% of the time. I'm just saying that when he does block this is what he does


----------



## Alpha

he lost w renan barao because of this.. instead covering face he was doing flashy things


----------



## prospect

Yeah I know . But I wouldn't say he's trying to be flashy. I just think it was a bad habit. And fortunately in his last fight he did very well without this technique. But he did get caught with headkicks and punches. 

But to both fair he wasn't really out of that fight now was he


----------



## Alpha

thumbs up herb didn't see hahah.. thanx man if u see other fighters doing that tell me or maybe u can understand better this defense thing


----------



## prospect

**** herb


----------



## Alpha

I figured out how he does.. with a little bit of head movement and moving always back.. you can't really catch a good left hook even if he lands its soft because the right hand is in front connecting with his forearm.. or if you stay you can go to clinch.. am I right ?


----------



## prospect

It's not something you'd want to do


----------



## Life B Ez

This thread gave me internet aids.

When I get to my laptop I'll give you an answer.


----------



## No_Mercy

Actually got a chance to take a look at this. He's parrying from what I can see. 

The technique I don't understand is the Diaz brothers. It seems like they are truly willing to take shots then dish out more. They move with their torso and are so active. Guess it's more of a boxing stance. 

I'm always interested in seeing how each fighter defends.


----------



## Alpha

No_Mercy said:


> Actually got a chance to take a look at this. He's parrying from what I can see.
> 
> The technique I don't understand is the Diaz brothers. It seems like they are truly willing to take shots then dish out more. They move with their torso and are so active. Guess it's more of a boxing stance.
> 
> I'm always interested in seeing how each fighter defends.


Cool, I will take a look maybe I can figure out


----------



## Alpha

Life B Ez said:


> This thread gave me internet aids.
> 
> When I get to my laptop I'll give you an answer.


I can't wait maybe you can explain better to us :hug:


----------



## Life B Ez

I'm not really sure what you find difficult or strange about this. He's cross parrying with his lead hand and carriage blocking with his rear hand. The carriage stops the common jab overhand combo and the lead hand parries straight punches....is that susceptible to the lead hook? Yeah...but literally everything had a weakness, it's just about you can put into application best. Jon Jones does this exact thing, just he's longer and gets out of range, extending that lead arm is the reason people complain about him poking people in the eyes all the time...

I'm at a loss for what you find so odd about this honestly. Do you want him to extend both his hands out? Or bring them both in. If you have a problem with him keeping on hand on his temple I'm assuming you've literally never watching a single other combat sport ever.

Also if you think extending that lead arm at distance puts you at an insane risk of a left hook you have no understanding of distance or timing and I'd suggest learning something more about boxing before you worry about what a former world champion is doing. An extended arm can be bent and used to carriage block....quite easily actually....


----------



## Alpha

Life B Ez said:


> I'm not really sure what you find difficult or strange about this. He's cross parrying with his lead hand and carriage blocking with his rear hand. The carriage stops the common jab overhand combo and the lead hand parries straight punches....is that susceptible to the lead hook? Yeah...but literally everything had a weakness, it's just about you can put into application best. Jon Jones does this exact thing, just he's longer and gets out of range, extending that lead arm is the reason people complain about him poking people in the eyes all the time...
> 
> I'm at a loss for what you find so odd about this honestly. Do you want him to extend both his hands out? Or bring them both in. If you have a problem with him keeping on hand on his temple I'm assuming you've literally never watching a single other combat sport ever.
> 
> Also if you think extending that lead arm at distance puts you at an insane risk of a left hook you have no understanding of distance or timing and I'd suggest learning something more about boxing before you worry about what a former world champion is doing. An extended arm can be bent and used to carriage block....quite easily actually....


Chill the f*** out I train at a boxing gym for about 10 months and I've never seen that type. I was just curious and I will use it see how it feels but I didn't know how it works.. now I am cleared.. left hand blocking all right punches lead right arm parrying straights. It looks good and does the job


----------

